# Elaborar tinta conductora casera



## roberto cruz

Es de gran agrado para mi participar en este foro pues se encuentran muchos por ahí pero llenos de basura y cosas poco interesantes, en primer lugar mi interés de participar en este sitio se debe a que he entrado a estudiar electrónica y me interesa saber muchas cosas, despejar dudas y si es posible adquirir conocimientos mas avanzados que los que se ofrecen en mi curso. 
En principio quiero dejar la siguiente duda:

Existe alguna forma de crear una especie de tinta conductora casera, es decir, con elementos que sean fáciles de conseguir, leí en alguna parte que la tinta de impresora funciona de un manera similar, ¿es cierto esto?


Agradezco sus respuestas y atención.


----------



## ciri

mm.

Buena pregunta.

Ahora así de inmediato!.

se me ocurre. alguna pintura, con alto contenido de limaduras de cobre.

Así como ahí aislantes, pueden a ver conductoras.

si alguien sabe algo chifle.

voy a ver que se encuentra.


----------



## electroaficionado

El problema con todas las pinturas es que queda barniz entre los pigmentos lo que provocaria que se aislen las "limaduras" (deberia ser polvo impalpable) del metal que elijamos.
Habria que ver si se puede emulsionar con algun producto que se volatilice en su totalidad, el inconveniente seria la poca capacidad de fijacion. Creo que mas facil seria hacer etiquetas conductoras, un poco menos practico pero mas dificil de hacer.
Como inquietud se puede ensayar un poco que hace la pintura de alta temperatura de aluminio y de cobre, quizas por ahi se puede encontrar una idea.
Si averiguo algo lo posteo.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo uso un tipo de pintura conductora (Comercial), se supone que sea a base de plata y es bastante buena, el problema es el precio y que despues de un tiempos se evapora el solvente y se va poniendo pastosa, de ahy a la basura un solo paso.


Edit:

Yo no lo hice nunca, pero se que mediante un lapiz de grafito, (son los mas blandos) se puede trazar un conductor, este se logra al formar el grafito (Que es conductor) la pista o trazo.
Luego de dibujado el trazado hay que protejerlo mediante flux o algo para que no se borre

Ventajas 
Muy facil

Desventajas
El grafito es mal conductor, quedan pistas con mucha resistencia electrica


----------



## roberto cruz

pues lo del grafito ya lo había escuchado, el problema es que crea mucha resistencia y pues tiende a borrarse, aunque es una buena opción, tal ves mezclándolo con algo. a mi se me ocurre que se podría mezclar algún liquido con sal, pues esta es un excelente conductor. 
el problema de las limaduras es que necesitan de algún pegamento o sustancia que permita su uso, y pues podría aislar los componentes haciendo imposible el transporte   de energía.

Espero mas sugerencias y agradezco la atención, espero el resultado de posibles experimentos, yo aspiro a ver que pasa con lo de la sal.


----------



## totung

existe un aereosol conductivo que venden en las tiendas "the home depot" muy buenos resultados. para mayor duracion hay que aplicarle un barniz o laca del color que sea y dejar las partes donde se necesita el contacto descubiertas.


----------



## electroaficionado

roberto cruz dijo:
			
		

> a mi se me ocurre que se podría mezclar algún liquido con sal, pues esta es un excelente conductor. .



El único líquido que daría algo aceptable es agua, ya que tiene que ser un solvente altamente polar, el problema extendido es que siempre tendrá que estar en estado líquido, y la conductividad no es tanto mejor que la del grafito.
Conclusión, yo no la recomiendo.,
Estoy viendo si hay algún modo de reducir sales de cobre o de algún otro metal similar "In situ" para crear el efecto. Si logro inventar algo que zafe lo comunico
Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123

Fogonazo:
Si se seca le puedes añadir disolvente, yo utilizaba tricolo. no se que, ya no venden y funcionaba perfectamente, solo es cuestión de ir probando, con cetona o alguno organico deberia funcionar.

Para obtener la mejor calidad con la pintura de plata, yo una vez depositado lo seco con un secador de cabellos, mejora la conductividad, supongo que elimino muchos productos volátiles y se forma un mejor curado.


otro foro sobre el tema
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=6034&highlight=pintura+conductora


----------



## Trick21

miren yo uso una especie de liquid paper que compro en una tienda de electronica que lo venden en tamaños de 0.1, 0.3, 0.5, 0.7 y 0.9 por lo que conozco es de color blanco se agarra bien a la placa, yo lo uso bastante cuando quemo placas 

se los recomiendo ahora estoy de vacaciones pero cuando vuelva veo si les puedo conseguir el nombre del producto es muy bueno y muy facil de usar!

y el precio es "accesible" osea vale lo que es 

salu2!


----------



## elbien

pues yo probe mezclando grafito con varias pinturas y me paso lo que decian mas arriba, el barniz  termino aislando al conductor, al principio la resistencia electrica era aceptable pero despues iba aumentando a medida que secaba hasta volverse aislante (eso me pasa por no saber nada de quimica, ja!) , tambien compre una pintura en base a grafito que se usa para reparar pistas de controles remotos, pero no tolera el contacto una vez seca (yo la queria para hacer pulsadores sensibles al tacto), asi que si alguien sabe como hacerlo pero sin aislar el contacto y que sea resesitente al uso les agradeceria mucho (tengo un invento parado por no poder hacerlo), gracias!


----------



## Daniel.more

yo usaba la tintura de plata, pero quería aportar que ya no la uso porque a la larga con las vibraciones y temperaturas me fallaban las reparaciones con problemas de micro cortes en la pintura y a simple vista no se veian pero se abrian....(aun asi duraban 5/6 meses antes de cascar....)


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Segun tengo entendido es Nitrato de plata + Amoniaco + Agua destilada, en cuanto pueda preguntar dare las proporciones.


----------



## fernandob

hola, si al final yo hace tiempo les respondi esto.
si quieren hacer dibujos abstactos tipo picaso , entonces busquen pintura, sino :

cablecitos.

es como lo que pusieron mas arriba, como si fuesen lineas de letraset:
alambrecitos de cobre.
compran un cable de 1mm de uso electrico y veran que tiene un monton de hilitos de cobre.
si compran un cable de 0,2mm veran que tiene hilitos mas finos aun.

bueno , quieren hacer lineas que queden fijas ? muy bien :

pintan la zona por donde pasaran los hilos o caminos o pistas conductoras con flux (**) y mientras el flux esta aun liquido posicionan los hilos segun el camino que uqieran ES MAS si usan alambrecitos de bobinado (++) que vienen esmaltados pueden incluso HACER QUE SE CRUCEN ........cuando el flux seca :

buala ! quedo todo ahi fijo, adherido.

(**) flux en todo menos donde se soldaran los hilos .
(++) cuando se les estropea un parlante, un auricular, un transformador , sacan unso metros de ese alambre si no quieren ir a comprar .

(*por que nunca me dan bola* ?????, si es refuncional y sencillo y facil de conseguir y no es una pintura de mierda que puede tener resistencia o que se puede cuartear al secarse, ES UN CONDUCTOR DE COBRE !!!!!!! )


----------



## Guest

Yo uso plata liquida, pero ¿como haces para proceder al soldado? ¿pegamento?


----------



## fernandob

plata ?

so bacan so ?

se supone que si tenes un liquido conductor que seca con solo pintar sobre la parte conductora y luego seguir haciendo la linea deberia hacer contacto.
o no ?

yo veo las pinturas, o mas bien los caminos negros de los controles rremoto (pulsadores) y es asi.

saludos bacan !


----------



## electroaficionado

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> (*por que nunca me dan bola* ?????, si es refuncional y sencillo y facil de conseguir y no es una pintura de mierda que puede tener resistencia o que se puede cuartear al secarse, ES UN CONDUCTOR DE COBRE !!!!!!! )




No es que no te den bola, es que ya todos sabemos lo que es un puente con un alambre de cobre. Se busca una solucion para otros casos y para otras finalidades.

Por otro lado, yo probaria que pasa con la pintura de aluminio de alta temperatura. Quizas esa que es polvo de aluminio emulsionado puede acercarnos a una solución. Solo una idea.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001

y que tal pintura para serigrafia metalizada? nunca se me ocurrio hacerle pruebas con el multimetro para ver su conductividad.... 

Pregunta.... alguien sabe con que hacen los cables FPC/FFC? segun tengo entendido es una tinta a base de plata..


----------



## simetv

Saludo a todos en el foro les cuento que yo utilizo una mescla casera de liquido banana y polvo de grafito.
Tiene un poco de resistencia ya que no es un conductor perfecto pero para la reparación de controles remoto y cualquier cosa que no sea de una distancia grande ya que la resistencia aumenta con la distancia que se aplica la solución pero a mi me a sacado de muchos problema.
Espero les sea de utilidad.
Saludos


----------



## Meliklos

como les va?
entre interesada en la idea...pero liquido banana???
y eso??? 
quiero saber simetv!!

como les va?
entre interesada en la idea...pero liquido banana???
y eso??? 
quiero saber simetv!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Meliklos dijo:


> .....entre interesada en la idea...pero liquido banana???
> y eso??? ......



El *extracto* de banana es un solvente base para algunos tipos de pinturas



> *Formula de extracto de banana*
> 
> Las formulas comerciales se componen de mas o menos todas iguales, el nombre de extracto de banana es por el aroma característico del acetato de amilo, que el cual no contiene nada de la mencionada fruta.
> 
> Formula: - Acetato de amilo 30 cc. - Acetona 30 cc. - Bencina 30 cc. - Nitrocelulosa micro cristalina 10 cc. -.
> 
> La nitrocelulosa micro cristalina es algo cara pero puede reemplazarse por una porcion de laca nitrocelulosica, en tal caso cambien la bencina por thinner, ellas son para conferir adherencia en las superficies.
> La acetona es algo como un catalizador para que pueda asociarse todo junto en forma homogenea.
> Todo se consigue en droguerías industriales .
> Bueno amigos espero les sea de utilidad.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

hola a todos esta formula es muy versatil yo la use para reparar un control de nintendo 64 y funciono de maravilla.  INGREDIENTS: Grafito en polvo, del que se utiliza en cerrajería.
    (se encuentra en ferreterías y tiendas para cerrajeros) o (pueden rayar la mina de un lapis)
    Esmalte para uñas incoloro (brillo)
    Acetona (se obtiene en farmacias, perfumerías, etc.)

Mezclar muy bien, aproximadamente 1 parte de esmalte transparente, 2 partes de acetona y 3 partes de Grafito en polvo.
Puede utilizar otro frasco de esmalte de uñas para guardar la mezcla y el pincel incorporado a la tapa le servirá para aplicar el producto.
Se debe agitar bien, siempre antes de usar.


----------



## herienria

Miren muchachos. Yo tengo muchos años como Técnico en Electrónica y he leido muchas preguntas sobre el tema. 1) Que solvente uso para sustituir el que se me terminó de la pintura conductora a base de plata DELTA,---Muy sencillo. El solvente se llama XILENO - Es un solvente 10 veces más poderoso que el TINER. Se usa incluso para pegar los plásticos casi sin que queden rastros. El Xileno derrite practicamente todos los materiales plásticos y pega mejor que laS famosaS GOTITAS de pegamento. Hay que tener mucho cuidado a su manejo porque es ALTAMENTE INFLAMABLE. Ojo al usarlo cerca de los soldadores o fuentes de calor. SE CONSIGUE muy fácilmente por litro o por bidones en cualquier DROGUERIA. Pregunten en Google por Droguerías en sus Paaíses y lugo PREGUNTEN, acá en URUGUAY SALE APROXIMADAMENTE 3 DÓLARES el litro. Es muy barato. 2) Como fabrico una pintura conductora casera.  Yo la fabrico desde hace años y con muy buen resultado.  -----1) lima con una lima lo más fina posible un trozo de cobre ( cable grueso) o lo venden en ferreterias en trozos, los compran los que trabajan en motores para fabricar bujes,  o zing u otro metal muy conductor y la limadura la recojen en un recipiente. Hay que tener paciencia, lleva un buen rato. Luego a esa limadura, la mezclan virtiendola en un frazco de ESMALTE PARA UÑAS TRANSPARENTE. 3) le meten al frazquito del esmalte con la mezcla una bolilla o munición metálica. Ello es para sacudir la mezcla y la bolilla facilita el mezclado cada vez que se va a usar. .......YYYYY   LISTO. Limen bastante metal, para que quede bien conductora. A la mezcla la pueden alivianar con ACETONA para uñas. Seca bastante rápido, queda protegida por el esmalte, tiene muy larga duración. he constatado reparaciones de más de 2 años y todavía están impecables.- SALUDOS COLEGAS. 





Ha ME OLVIDADA. En URUGUAY aL "XILENO" lo consiguen en DROGUERIA BENZO Hnos. calle SAN MARTIN 3376- MONTEVIDEO- Teléfono --2. 402 1026. Se lo envian al interior del país si es


----------



## fvergniaud

Aunque es poco viejo el tema este lo contesto igual.

Una forma de obtener cobre en polvo muy muy fino y ultrapuro es mediante la reduccion de sulfato de cobre, que el kilo vale casi nada se usa entre otras cosas como germicida para la pilete ( picina ), se diliye en agua , usar agua caliente para saturar la solucion, una vez fria ponen adentro unos clavos ( o cualquier otra cosa de hierro ) el cobre se depositara sobre el , Tarda un par de horas , dias en extraer todo el cobre de la solucion.
Despues se lava y se calienta en un crisol para eliminar restos.

Este proceso es tal cual como el industrial vean proceso de lixiviacion.

El cobre en polvo se usa industrialmente como lubricante, tambien se puede conseguir, pero lo que usamos nosotros son cantidades tan pequeñas que olvidense y DIY.

Mezclado con alguna laca ( extracto de banan, barniz, ,esmalte tde uñas , hasta el mismisimo flux) listo la pintura conductora. poner 60% de solido en el barniz.


Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor

Vos probaste de usar ese polvo de cobre? El cobre tiene un gran inconveniente y es que en polvo se oxida rápidamente pasando a ser semiconductor y hasta no conductor. Prueben y verán. Además por eso oxida los componentes de los barnices cuajándolos. Tengo en mi poder varios frascos de pintura conductora de cobre que compré en USA y los guardo como recuerdo: completamente solidificados.
En cambio la de plata, de la misma marca, se seca, pero con acetona se vuelve a diluir. El frasco que tengo tiene como 30 años... Es de lo mejor para reparar las tiras de resistencia de las lunetas de los autos cuando se resquebrajan.


----------



## fvergniaud

No lo probe a lo largo del tiempo, pero es muy factible que tengas toda la razon, el Cobre se oxida muy rapido y mas cuando es tan puro.

Ahora estoy elaborando una tinta con un carbon de motor , que parece que andaria bien, vamos a ver, es para reparar un teclado ( si ya se , porque no comprar otro porque odio las cosas rotas, jaja ).


----------



## aquileslor

No se que carbón usás pero ya que andás de experimentos, usá los carbones usados de los motores de arranque de automóvil, que son una mezcla de grafito y cobre. Son superconductores y los he usado para varios dispositivos donde necesitaba gran conducción. Por lo menos enteros o cortados parece ser que no se oxidan. Espero el resultado.


----------



## ESKALENO

Bueno, ¿y con limaduras de aluminio?.., a ver si conseguimos sacar algo que sea barato y valga. Es carísimo un bote de plata liquida de esa...
Hace tiempo que tengo que hacer una membrana estilo a la que llevan los teclados de PC para algo parecido a un ordenador, pero no encuentro el modo, con pulsadores me harían falta unos 70 y sale caro, y todo lo demás que he pensado para hacer los contactos es una chapuza


----------



## dmc

Muchachos..., las tintas conductivas y resistivas, hace mucho que existen y son muy confiables, se las utiliza en serigrafía para hacer cintas flexibles y otros. Inclusive hay tintas para preparar lamparas quimico-luminosas.
En cada país busquen quienes venden insumos para serigrafía (por lo general también venden para imprentas), por el momento les coloco unos pdfs con info de estas tintas, al final hay una dirección en Argentina donde comprarlas. 
Si bien es cierto que, soy de la idea que casi todo se puede replicar o hacer, cuando realizo algo, por ejemplo un amplificador, por lo general compro los transistores o los integrados ya hechos, no trato de fabricarlos, no porque no se pueda sino porque por ahora no tengo la tecnología para eso.


----------



## jverduzcowmx

Aunque el tema ya tiene un tiempo. Tiene vigencia porque es muy útil.

Anexo Data Sheet de Tinta Conductora (10ml)

Googlea 300ohms.com que es una tienda en México


----------

